# culo fruncido



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis queridos amigos?

A raíz de un hilo en el foro francés, donde surgía que "culo fruncido" (a mi juicio, claro está) era la mejor traducción de una expresión francesa, y que esas tres personas (entre las cuales me encuentro) eran argentinas, me pregunté si decir de alguien "es un culo fruncido" tal vez fuera una manera de decir típica de estos lares y no de otros.

Así que les pregunto:

En otros países hispanoparlantes, y según la excelente definición de mi amigo Víctor Pérez, a



Víctor Pérez said:


> una persona pedante, altiva, amanerada, relamida,  petulante, tiesa, lechugina, cursi, ñoña, melindrosa,  mojigata...



¿cómo se la llama?

Y especialmente, ¿no se le dice "culo fruncido"?


----------



## duvija

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis queridos amigos?
> 
> A raíz de un hilo en el foro francés, donde surgía que "culo fruncido" (a mi juicio, claro está) era la mejor traducción de una expresión francesa, y que esas tres personas (entre las cuales me encuentro) eran argentinas, me pregunté si decir de alguien "es un culo fruncido" tal vez fuera una manera de decir típica de estos lares y no de otros.
> 
> Así que les pregunto:
> 
> En otros países hispanoparlantes, y según la excelente definición de mi amigo Víctor Pérez, a
> 
> 
> 
> ¿cómo se la llama?
> 
> Y especialmente, ¿no se le dice "culo fruncido"?



Para mí es eso, pero considerando la cercanía geográficocultural, no me sorprende.


----------



## totor

duvija said:


> Para mí es eso, pero considerando la cercanía geográficocultural, no me sorprende.



¡Pero más bien, Duvija!

Eso lo descontaba.

En realidad, cuando puse estos lares iba a agregar "rioplatenses" y después me olvidé.

Yo creo que ustedes y nosotros, salvo pequeñas diferencias, hablamos igual  .


----------



## Pinairun

Una persona pedante, altiva, amanerada, relamida, petulante, tiesa, lechugina, cursi, ñoña, melindrosa, mojigata... ¡vaya un espécimen!

No conocía lo de "culo..." ¿cómo era?, ah, sí, "fruncido", pero le va que ni pintado.


----------



## totor

Pinairun said:


> le va que ni pintado



Pues ya lo creo que sí, Pina.

Justamente por eso me llama la atención que su uso no sea más general.

Lo que dices da cuenta de que en España no se utiliza  .

¿Tal vez en el País Vasco no y en otras regiones sí?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo por aquí tampoco lo he escuchado nunca.


----------



## totor

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo por aquí tampoco lo he escuchado nunca.



Vaya, ¡qué pena!  .

De acuerdo. Supongamos que sólo se dice así en el Río de la Plata.

Pero ¿cómo le dicen a una persona con esas características, entonces?


----------



## Pinairun

totor said:


> Vaya, ¡qué pena!  .
> 
> De acuerdo. Supongamos que sólo se dice así en el Río de la Plata.
> 
> Pero ¿cómo le dicen a una persona con esas características, entonces?


El repelente niño Vicente, le diría yo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues mira, por mi barrio oscilamos entre repipi y gilipollas, ni mucho  menos tan florido como culo fruncido. Lo más elaborado que he escuchado  al respecto lo decían en Barrio Sésamo: "repollo con lazo", pero no hay  color .


----------



## totor

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> no hay  color



Es cierto.

Culo fruncido me parece perfecto y absolutamente gráfico.

Máxime cuando es la traducción casi literal de la expresión francesa que estoy tratando de traducir.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *totor*:
Me queda clara tu pregunta, pero, por si te sirviera, te digo una opción (que he oído mil veces, que uso, y que todos entienden): *culo con arandela.*


----------



## mirx

En Mécxico se usaba más antes, creo que es una de esas expresiones que ya no son comunes. No me sorprendería oirla en labios de mis padres, pero sí sería extraño en alguien de mi generación.


----------



## Erreconerre

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis queridos amigos?
> 
> A raíz de un hilo en el foro francés, donde surgía que "culo fruncido" (a mi juicio, claro está) era la mejor traducción de una expresión francesa, y que esas tres personas (entre las cuales me encuentro) eran argentinas, me pregunté si decir de alguien "es un culo fruncido" tal vez fuera una manera de decir típica de estos lares y no de otros.
> 
> Así que les pregunto:
> 
> En otros países hispanoparlantes, y según la excelente definición de mi amigo Víctor Pérez, a
> 
> 
> 
> ¿cómo se la llama?
> 
> Y especialmente, ¿no se le dice "culo fruncido"?



Por aquí se dice que a alguien _se le arruga el culo_ o _se le frunce el culo_ cuando demuestra tener miedo, cuando está acobardado.


----------



## emm1366

En mi tierra se le dice "Subido" o "No cabe en la ropa".


----------



## sergio11

Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí se dice que a alguien _se le arruga el culo_ o _se le frunce el culo_ cuando demuestra tener miedo, cuando está acobardado.


En los casi 30 años que viví en Argentina, ése fue el único significado con el que lo escuché.  Lo de engreído es nuevo para mí; nunca lo había oído.  Ahora lo busqué en dos diccionarios relativamente nuevos de lunfardo, el de Athos Espíndola y el de Oscar Conde, y vi que en ambos se da como primera acepción de fruncir y fruncido el tener miedo, el acobardarse, y como segunda acepción el engreírse. Es decir, el tener miedo, la cobardía, sigue siendo la primera acepción aún hoy.  Parece que hay que deducirlo del contexto, aunque a veces el contexto tampoco ayuda.


----------



## duvija

sergio11 said:


> En los casi 30 años que viví en Argentina, ése fue el único significado con el que lo escuché. Lo de engreído es nuevo para mí; nunca lo había oído. Ahora lo busqué en dos diccionarios relativamente nuevos de lunfardo, el de Athos Espíndola y el de Oscar Conde, y vi que en ambos se da como primera acepción de fruncir y fruncido el tener miedo, el acobardarse, y como segunda acepción el engreírse. Es decir, el tener miedo, la cobardía, sigue siendo la primera acepción aún hoy. Parece que hay que deducirlo del contexto, aunque a veces el contexto tampoco ayuda.



Es curioso que 'tener miedo/ser cobarde' esté tan relacionado a ser 'engreído' como para usar la misma expresión.


----------



## 0scar

_Culo fruncido _signfica cobarde y nada más, que yo sepa.


----------



## chileno

En Chile se usa/usaba tal cual como totor lo describe, pero también se usa/usaba para decir "cuando se le de la gana" = "Cuando se le frunza el culo"


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> *culo con arandela.*



Precisamente  ésa es una de las expresiones que utiliza otro argentino en el hilo  anteriormente citado, para traducir la expresión francesa:



Kaxgufen said:


> También usamos otras como "culo con arandela" o "culo crespo"



A decir verdad, yo no la conocía en absoluto, y sí la que da nombre a este hilo.

Sin embargo, disiento con Oscar.



0scar said:


> _Culo fruncido _signfica cobarde y nada más, que yo sepa.



Una cosa es que a alguien se le arrugue o se le frunza el culo, como dice Erreconerre:



Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí se dice que a alguien _se le arruga el culo_ o _se le frunce el culo_ cuando demuestra tener miedo, cuando está acobardado.



expresión que se usa también en el Río de la Plata, y otra muy diferente SER un culo fruncido.


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica* se entendería, amigo Totor. Usual no es, como sí lo es digamos... mierda. En Costa Rica, "ser alguien (un) mierda" es lo mismo que para vos "ser un culo fruncido".


----------



## pelus

Por acá ..........  "_se le frunció el upite_".  (miedo)

Y "_nariz parada_" (por arrogancia)


----------



## totor

pelus said:


> "_nariz parada_"



Sí, Pelus, ésa es otra opción, no tan grosera, para "culo fruncido".

Pero me temo que seguimos con el mismo problema: uno más del barrio.

¿Se entiende en otros lares?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Aunque está más pasada que nada, me acaba de venir petimetre.

Nariz parada no se entendería por aquí, no.


----------



## chileno

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Aunque está más pasada que nada, me acaba de venir *petimetre*.
> 
> Nariz parada no se entendería por aquí, no.



Pero, esa es la palabra *correcta* en castellano.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Precisamente, la única que podemos entender todos ;-)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

totor said:


> Sí, Pelus, ésa es otra opción, no tan grosera, para "culo fruncido".
> 
> Pero me temo que seguimos con el mismo problema: uno más del barrio.
> 
> ¿Se entiende en otros lares?


Hola Totor
Por acá se entenderia perfectamete a que te refieres si llegas a decir "Culo Fruncido", pero en realidad acostumbramos a decir _"culo apretado". _Exactamente para personas con esas caracteristicas.


Saludos


----------



## totor

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> petimetre



No creo, Adelaida. Según el DRAE, petimetre es


> *1. *m. y f. Persona que se preocupa mucho de su compostura y de seguir las modas.



mientras que culo apretado (o fruncido, que es lo mismo), es


> *1. *m. coloq._ Ven._ Persona presuntuosa.



El DRAE dice Venezuela, pero por aquí es parecido.

Ah, Rosa, mientras yo escribía tú estabas posteando, también.


----------



## totor

chileno said:


> Pero, esa es la palabra *correcta* en castellano.



Correcta pero significa otra cosa, chileno  .


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Cierto, la RAE es muy escueta, María Moliner le da más cuerda (y lo encamina más, me da la sensación):
*petimetre, -a* (del fr. "petit maitre",  señorito) n. m. y, no frec., f. Persona joven, excesivamente atildada, o  arreglada con afectación, o demasiado preocupada por seguir la moda.   Barbilindo, barbilucio, boquirrubio, catrín, chatre, currutaco, dandi,  lindo don _diego_, fifiriche, figurín, gomoso, lechuguino, _niño_ bonito, _niño_ gótico, paquete, pisaverde.  *Presumir.


----------



## totor

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Cierto, la RAE es muy escueta, María Moliner le da más cuerda (y lo encamina más, me da la sensación)



Por más cuerda que le dé, Adelaida, el único adjetivo que no utiliza (y aunque en realidad en el petimetre va por añadidura), es presuntuoso.

Es posible que quien jamás oyó esta expresión no termine de entenderla, así que voy a tratar de ser un poco más explícito, para que vean que un "petimetre" no tiene nada que ver con un "culo fruncido" y sus variantes:

Éste último es una persona (hombre o mujer, tanto da) que cuando ve algo que no está dentro de la norma acostumbrada, occidental y cristiana, digamos, arruga la nariz como si oliera algo feo.

Que yo sepa, un petimetre nunca haría eso.


----------



## zema

Tal vez "estreñido". Los diccionarios lo suelen dar como sinónimo de _avaro_ o _miserable_, pero creo que hoy en día se usa más para referirse a alguien engreído o seco, con cara de estar oliendo m....


----------



## totor

zema said:


> Tal vez "estreñido".



Es cierto, zema, por lo menos aquí, decir de alguien que es "estreñido" es más o menos lo mismo que decir que es un "culo fruncido".

Vamos a ver qué dicen los demás.

Y tenés toda la razón del mundo:



zema said:


> con cara de estar oliendo m....



precisamente eso es lo que hace un "culo fruncido".


----------



## jorgema

pelus said:


> Y "_nariz parada_" (por arrogancia)



En el Perú, lo de_ 'nariz parada'_ es lo que corre para alguien arrogante y presumido. Y aun creo que diríamos "nariz fruncida", como diciendo que alguien es tan presumido que todo lo común le apesta y por eso frunce la nariz.


----------



## totor

jorgema said:


> como diciendo que alguien es tan presumido que todo lo común le apesta y por eso frunce la nariz



Ésa es precisamente la idea, Jorgema (aunque la zona corporal se haya desplazado un poco  ).


----------



## totor

Teniendo en cuenta que "culo fruncido" parecería entenderse en otras regiones hispanoparlantes en el sentido de "miedoso", me gustaría saber si la propuesta de jorgema:


jorgema said:


> Y aun creo que diríamos "*nariz fruncida*", como diciendo que alguien es tan presumido que todo lo común le apesta y por eso frunce la nariz.



y en el exacto sentido que él mismo da a continuación, sí se entiende en otros lares.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá si, perfectamente , aunque diriamos "Nariz respingada", se entiende el uso de "nariz parada".


----------



## pelus

Para presumidos, por estos pagos,      también  "culo crespo".


----------



## jorgema

En todo caso, creo que hay una diferencia entre el uso que le dan a "culo fruncido" en Argentina, y "nariz fruncida" (o nariz parada) en el Perú. Por lo que he sacado del hilo, "culo fruncido" funciona casi como sustantivo:_ Ese tipo es un "culo fruncido"_. Mientras que "nariz parada" va más como un complemento de modo: _Esas van con la nariz fruncida, andan con la nariz fruncida, te miran con la nariz fruncida_. Hasta donde recuerdo, nunca he oído que a alguien le digan que _ES un nariz fruncida_.


----------



## totor

jorgema said:


> Por lo que he sacado del hilo, "culo fruncido" funciona casi como sustantivo:_ Ese tipo es un "culo fruncido"_.


Exactamente, Jorgema, así funciona, como un sustantivo.

Y tal vez de ahí provenga la confusión con "tener miedo", que se dio en algunos posts de este hilo.

Si en vez de decir "ese tipo es un culo fruncido" uno dice "ese tipo anda con el culo fruncido", lo que está diciendo es que se está cagando de miedo.


----------



## flljob

una persona pedante, altiva, amanerada, relamida,  petulante, tiesa, lechugina, cursi, ñoña, melindrosa,  mojigata...

A esto, en México, se le llama mamón, sangrón (esta es muy fresa), y en Monterrey se dice que tira aceite.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aparte de modismos, como parece claro que es esta expresión la adjetivación es redundante, pues todo culo (me refiero al esfínter) está originalmente fruncido,


----------



## Mate

XiaoRoel said:


> Aparte de modismos, como parece claro que es esta expresión la adjetivación es redundante, pues todo culo (me refiero al esfínter) está originalmente fruncido,


Es bueno que aclares eso de "originalmente", ya que tengo por bien sabido que los hay relajados, también.

En cuanto a la expresión de Totor (hola Totor ), siempre la relacioné con una situación de este tipo: 
Hay un indigente tirado en la vereda en medio de un fétido charco de pis. Pasa una señora _bien_ y poniendo _cara de culo fruncido_ dice: ¡Mirá que asquete, por favor, y esta yegua todavía tiene el tupé de decir que se preocupa por los pobres! ¡qué horror!


----------



## pelus

A ver,* Mate*:

_Hay un indigente tirado en la vereda en medio de un fétido charco de pis. 
Pasa una señora bien y poniendo cara de culo fruncido (¿ quién pone?)dice: ¡Mirá que asquete, por favor, y esta yegua todavía tiene el tupé de decir que se preocupa por los pobres! ¡qué horror!

O bien:

Hay un indigente tirado en la vereda en medio de un fétido charco de pis. 
Pasa una señora bien y poniendo cara de culo fruncido dice: 
-¡Mirá que asquete, por favor!
 -¡Y esta yegua todavía tiene el tupé de decir que se preocupa por los pobres! ¡qué horror! 				
_
Disculpame, pero así entiendo yo  este episodio .  Si me equivoco, corregime. Gracias.


----------



## Mate

pelus said:


> A ver,* Mate*:
> 
> _Hay un indigente tirado en la vereda en medio de un fétido charco de pis.
> Pasa una señora bien y poniendo cara de culo fruncido (¿ quién pone?)dice: ¡Mirá que asquete, por favor, y esta yegua todavía tiene el tupé de decir que se preocupa por los pobres! ¡qué horror!
> 
> O bien:
> 
> Hay un indigente tirado en la vereda en medio de un fétido charco de pis.
> Pasa una señora bien y poniendo cara de culo fruncido dice:
> -¡Mirá que asquete, por favor!
> -¡Y esta yegua todavía tiene el tupé de decir que se preocupa por los pobres! ¡qué horror!
> _
> Disculpame, pero así entiendo yo  este episodio .  Si me equivoco, corregime. Gracias.


Esto pasa cuando uno intenta ser creativo a la madrugada y después de tomar alguna que otra copa de vino. 

No es un diálogo, pelus. Es algo que dice una _señora gorda_ a una amiga o acompañante casual. La amiga o acompañante casual, que posiblemente es otra _señora gorda_ o tal vez la empleada de la _señora gorda_, no dice nada. No hace falta ni corresponde abrir otra raya de diálogo (—). De paso te comento que lo que vos pusiste son guiones. Las rayas de diálogo se hacen apretando "Alt" a la vez que se marca 0151 (Alt+0151).

Entonces vamos de nuevo (con mayor esmero):

Hay un indigente tirado en la vereda en medio de un fétido charco de pis. Pasa una señora _bien_ y poniendo _cara de culo fruncido_ dice: "¡mirá que asquete, por favor, y esta yegua todavía tiene el tupé de decir que se preocupa por los pobres! ¡qué horror!".

Cuando la _señora gorda (señora bien)_ de zona norte dice "esta yegua" se refiere, muy despectivamente, a nuestra señora presidente. 

El punto no es la manera en que está construido el monólogo de la señora sino el otro uso de "culo fruncido". La _señora gorda, bien_, de zona norte (Recoleta, Barrio Norte, Belgrano, Acasusso, San Isidro (principalmente este último suburbio acomodado) puede o no ser una _culo fruncido_, pero en este caso, independientemente de que sea o no una _culo fruncido_ pone cara de _culo fruncido_ al manifestar su desagrado por lo que está viendo.

Espero que ahora se entienda mejor.


----------



## miguel64086

totor said:


> En otros países hispanoparlantes, y según la excelente definición de mi amigo Víctor Pérez,
> una persona pedante, altiva, amanerada, relamida,  petulante, tiesa, lechugina, cursi, ñoña, melindrosa,  mojigata...
> 
> ¿cómo se la llama?
> 
> Y especialmente, ¿no se le dice "culo fruncido"?



En mi tierra se le dice Che, o básicamente argentino.


Broma, como ya se ha dicho antes, en Chile se usa lo mismo, aunque también se usa para decir cuando me de la real gana.


----------



## totor

Guiones y rayas de diálogo aparte (en lo que coincido con vos, Mate [¡tanto tiempo sin vernos!]), igual que Pelus, yo no había entendido un pito, ni siquiera la alusión a Cristina.

Pero es cierto que es de rigor en un culo fruncido.


----------



## LUIS XV

Culo fruncido, en Costa Rica, es también alguien muy asqueroso. Por ejemplo, le sirven la comida y casi nada le gusta. Un delicado. Para que se entienda mejor: cuál es la expresión física de cualquiera de nosotros cuando sentimos asco? Fruncimos el culo!!!! (disculpas, suena feo…pero es verdad)


----------



## duvija

LUIS XV said:


> Culo fruncido, en Costa Rica, es también alguien muy asqueroso. Por ejemplo, le sirven la comida y casi nada le gusta. Un delicado. Para que se entienda mejor: cuál es la expresión física de cualquiera de nosotros cuando sentimos asco? Fruncimos el culo!!!! (disculpas, suena feo…pero es verdad)



Que yo sepa, a mí se me frunce la nariz... y se me estira la boca horizontalmente.
Me olvidé que Miguel también tiene razón. "Se le frunce el culo de susto" ...
Vi venir un auto de policía y el culo se me frunció...


----------

